
This student's invention could save millions of lives across the world - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/37306334/this-invention-by-a-british-student-could-save-millions-of-lives-across-the-world
======
sjclemmy
Amazing - Based on tech patented by Einstein.
[http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2016/09/forgotten-einstein-
discover...](http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2016/09/forgotten-einstein-discovery-
fires-isobar-to-2016-uk-james-dyson-award/)

------
CarolineW
This submission has 14 points in under an hour, and yet is not on the front
page. Obviously this is because it's being flagged, and the reason is clear -
it's because people are crying "Link Bait! Link Bait!"

Well, I followed the HN guidelines and used the title (more-or-less) as given.
Should I defy the HN guidelines and change the title to one that _isn 't_ link
bait?

Help me HN - what should I do?

~~~
dalke
DanBC suggests that BBC's News Beat service use of link-baity headlines is
because they target a youth audience. Perhaps the alternative is to look for a
version meant for stodgy and jaded adults? :)

[http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-
leicestershire-37309443](http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-
leicestershire-37309443) is another article on the same topic, titled
"Student's vaccine cooler wins UK James Dyson Award". It also gives more
details about how the cooler works.

~~~
CarolineW
Now submitted as a separate item. Thanks.

------
supergirl
I became afraid to open such clickbait links. Too many times disappointed.

~~~
S4M
Although it's the same title as the article, it could be changed to something
like "A student invents a portable fridge". Less clickbaity that way.

~~~
CarolineW
And yet the HN guidelines say the original title should be used.

------
daenney
Here's an excerpt, if the title is a bit too bait-y for you:

> A 22-year-old British student has invented a mobile fridge that could save
> millions of lives across the world.

> Will Broadway's "Isobar" has been designed to keep vaccines at the ideal
> temperature while in transit in developing countries.

------
norswap
Such a linkbait title as nothing to do on HN

~~~
DanBC
This story is from BBC's News Beat service, the news service for young people.
(Which helps fulfil the UK's duty under Article 17 of the convention on the
rights of the child)

They tend to use headlines with some elements of click bait, because that's
what they're competing with.

